
Mypy – Optional Static Typing for Python - theBashShell
http://mypy-lang.org/
======
prideout
Will this functionality ever be a core part of the language?

~~~
scottlawson
My understanding is that they've added stuff like type annotations to make it
possible to use these tools but that they aren't planning to add static typing
to the language itself

